# Microcosm 2013



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The dates for MICROCOSM have been set for March 22-23, 2013, and the event will be held in sunny San Diego, CA. The website is officially up (although we are still working out some of the details regarding the venue and lodging) but those will be posted as soon as they are worked out: Home | Microcosm

You can also follow updates on the MICROCOSM page on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Microcosm/291242674296998

MICROCOSM is an event organized and presented by Tree Walkers International (TWI) and the inspiration behind it is two-fold:

1. To bring together hobbies that frequently overlap, and so we bring together a variety of 'glass box' hobbyists to represent a menagerie of plants and animals: Dendrobatids and other amphibians, geckos and small reptiles, orchids, bromeliads and other tropical plants, terrestrial & aquatic invertebrates, freshwater aquatic plants and fish, carnivorous plants, marine corals, terrarium & aquarium supplies, natural history related art and literature, etc.

2. To explore the ways in which hobbyists are pursuing the conservation of these plants and animals in the wild and seeking a more sustainable way of practicing their respective hobbies. By learning from what other hobbies are doing, we can gain a broader and more information perspective of our own, and seek ways in which those methods and philosophies can be applied/practiced.

We hope to see you there!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be there with frogs, plants and MANTIDS for sale. Id be happy to do a little Qand A about mantids and do any other volunteering that might need to be done in regards to set up, coordination etc etc. Im so glad Microcosm followed me to San Diego from Seattle. Id also like to organize a brewery tour for any visiting vivarium enthusiasts.


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't wait! Does this mean I can buy geckos, fish, and frogs all in one show?!?!?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hopefully yes. The idea of Microcosm is to unite all hobbyists who enjoy vivariums, aquariums, wardian cases, etc etc at one show and get a chance to promote the variety of life kept in "microcosms" between hobbyists to help garner more interest


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

This is a cool event and everything I've heard so far has been from Ericm every time I talk to him at the socal meets. 

Definitely looking forward to this. It seems to be generating a lot of interest from the form sponsors as well.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be there! Just not sure if I will vend with a 44 hour drive....


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll be there! Just not sure if I will vend with a 44 hour drive....


you could sell some bugs there. that is you are allowed.  just kidding. just thinking about the situation at repticon that you ran into. 
walt


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

So excited to have a local vivarium event. The previous Microcosm had an amazing variety of uncommonly seen frogs, plants, inverts, fish. The glass box hobby has swelled substantially in the SoCal area over the past few years, and it should make for a substantial turnout. 

Jason, count me in for your brew tour!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dane, we should hit up iron fist one of these days, its like blocks from your house!!!


----------



## scusemelittleoldlady (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh man, I wish I could go to this. I would be so refreshing to go to a show that wasn't dominated by tables and tables of ball pythons and leopard geckos.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll be there! Just not sure if I will vend with a 44 hour drive....


Are you serious? Driving??? Wow. I really want to go but I don't know if I want to go that badly


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope to see a lot more underrepresented vivarium inhabitants at this show. Mantids, geosesarma crabs, killifish, spiders, etc etc. as long as you can showcase it in a naturalistic vivarium I want to see it. The main goal is to show the complete opposite of high volume ball python and gecko keepers usin sterilite tubs


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

frogparty said:


> I hope to see a lot more underrepresented vivarium inhabitants at this show. Mantids, geosesarma crabs, killifish, spiders, etc etc. as long as you can showcase it in a naturalistic vivarium I want to see it. The main goal is to show the complete opposite of high volume ball python and gecko keepers usin sterilite tubs


Exactly...that is one of the primary factors behind this event.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I plan to have 3 species of mantis available. Hopefully some frogs and lots of amazing broms too, as long as I can save up enough pups. Id like to know in advance if Andys orchids is coming, because I wont bother trying to vend orchids if Andys is there.


If someone else from SCADS wants to split a table with me that would be rad!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am pretty excited about this, I will make it my mission to bring a car full of Las Vegans that like things under glass.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Count me in! I was bummed to miss the last 1, so this is going to be a treat! 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

It sounds like its gonna be an interesting meet. I'm really excited after hearing about what it's supposed to be all about. Sound cooler than the regular Reptile Expos. Half the fun of the hobby is the tank design and plants. Hopefully I can make it when it rolls around next year.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Oooh, I want to go!! Hopefully I'll have some more of my leaf tail geckos available by next year


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah if you have phantasticus by then I want dibs


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

This sounds awesome seeing as how mike and I Are looking for more foliage to add to our tanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mrskermit- you guys should come with me to Andy's orchids one of these days


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Mrskermit- you guys should come with me to Andy's orchids one of these days


Ya sounds great!! Not this weekend but next we r free.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

weekdays only....sorry


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

We now have a variety of web banners available on the MICROCOSM website for those of you with websites and blogs, or for those who participate on forums representing other hobbies and you would like to help spread the word: spread the word | Microcosm


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I don't know who does the design work for your banners..but geez they are beautiful. I remember I thought the same for the last Microcosm.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing some new faces like Chris Miller. Should be a great weekend! Can't wait to hear about the lectures.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

frogparty said:


> weekdays only....sorry


What about a Tuesday? That's my week day off then I have alternating weekends. But Mike n I can do Tuesdays  let us know!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll shoot you a pm


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

Would love to attend but don't think i can travel across the country!!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you guys have any plans on doing one on the east coast?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

NathanB said:


> Do you guys have any plans on doing one on the east coast?


I volunteer to help with or organize that Ron!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am going to try and make this one....Ron.

Looking forward to more details as the year progresses.

Shawn


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. We're hoping to have hotel details worked out by the end of next week as well as sponsorship info for those who are interested. I will update as it comes together.


----------



## ShelbyFFS (Apr 30, 2012)

I put up a banner on my storefront. It looks like a great event.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Due to other events occurring in San Diego next March--as well as wanting to secure the best possible hotel/venue rates for vendors and attendees--*we are officially changing the dates of MICROCOSM 2013 to March 1-2, 2013*. 

Hopefully this doesn't cause too much disruption in anyone's plans, and please adjust your calendars accordingly. Updated web banners will be available very soon!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet, just means I dont have to wait as long for it!!!!!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Evidently there are quite a few national conferences taking place in the city during the same week we were originally planning which are pushing hotel prices up pretty high. By moving the date up a couple weeks it looks like we're going to be able to secure MUCH more reasonable rates.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

You can now make your reservations for MC2013 at the Porto Vista Hotel in San Diego. To receive the special event rate, be sure to mention you will be there for MICROCOSM 2013 (an event code for online registration will be posted tomorrow): Location | Microcosm 

The deadline for making reservations under the group rate is February 7, 2013.

The hotel has also offered to extend the special rate for 3 days before and after MC2013 for those who may be interested in extending their stay and making a mini vacation out of the trip.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm sort of confused on where this is going to happen. I know it's in Balboa park, between the zoo and other stuff, but in what building? or is it going to be outside?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For those visiting/vending from out of town, accomodations can be made at the Porto Vista Hotel.

On Friday (March 1) there will be a handful of excursions and behind-the-scenes tours available for people to participate in. Later that evening there will be an amphibian conservation lecture and mingling opportunity held at the Porto Vista.

On Saturday (March 2) is the vendor/exhibitor show, which is tentatively being held at a facility in Balboa Park. We don't want to announce details of which building, etc. until we receive confirmation from the managing authority that we have secured the space.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

One of the unique aspects of MICROCOSM is that we get lots of different hobbies under one roof, co-mingling and complimenting one another. You might have carnivorous plants on one table...freshwater shrimp on the next...cockroaches and tarantulas after that...followed by Dendrobatids and orchids. People are introduced to organisms and hobbies they never knew existed. 

This event is an especially great venue for people who keep more uncommon plants and animals, things that might be obscured at larger shows. If you or someone you know works with unique flora and fauna, feel free to spread the word--we would love to have them participate!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im already planning for 3 or more species of mantid, some bromeliads, and frogs. Would love to see some leaf tailed geckos, spiders, Geosesearma crabs, nano reef stuff etc etc etc.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Will be in California the week after that, unfortunately can't go earlier :/.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The latest TWI newsletter shares a few of the guiding ideas behind MICROCOSM: Some ideas behind MICROCOSM 2013


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey. I got my first frogs at the first Microcosm in Seatlle a couple years ago and I must say it was by far the best animal themed conference I have been to. I'm so excited that another one is just over the horizon.

I guess it has come full circle now because we (Curious Garden) are now planning to drive down and party, learn and vend with you down in CA. I'll be bringing some frogs, mini broms, mini orchids, tillandsia and perhaps a nice selection of carnivorous plants from Sarracenia Northwest (cobraplant.com) if I can work it out.

We will probably try to make it down there at least a day or two prior to the first events and would love to check out the breweries, meet new people, etc.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

MC2013 is just 7 months away...have you made hotel reservations yet? Location | Microcosm

Have you been meaning to register as a vendor but haven't? Vendor Info | Microcosm

We're busy lining up speakers and vendors/exhibitors--this is going to be a great show!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

skylsdale said:


> MC2013 is just 7 months away...have you made hotel reservations yet? Location | Microcosm
> 
> Have you been meaning to register as a vendor but haven't? Vendor Info | Microcosm
> 
> We're busy lining up speakers and vendors/exhibitors--this is going to be a great show!


Booking my room at the end of the month.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

just figuring out whom to split a table with!!!!! I will have goodies


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The venue for the vendor show has been secured and will be at the Casa del Prado ("the Casa") in Balboa Park: casa del prado - Google Search This building is nestled next to the San Diego Zoo, Natural History Museum and Botanical Building as well as surrounded by incredible gardens and a nearby succulent/xeric garden trail.

All talks will be held at the Otto Center at the San Diego Zoo, just a 3-5 minute walk from the Casa. MC2013 attendees will get access to the Otto Center for free as attendees of the event, and we are currently working on possible discounts for admission into the zoo in general. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

So manny frog events for next year, great to see, hope i can et the time off work and make it.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I just want to update everyone and let you all know that planning is continuing forward with MC2013. We are at the "working out the tiny details" stage before we can make some more big announcements regarding the Friday night keynote speaker, field trips and Saturday lectures...but hope to have the vast majority of them posted on the website within the next couple of weeks.

We have had LOTS of interest and tentative commitments regarding vendors and tables at the show (beyond what is officially listed on the website), but I want to remind everyone: *you are not guaranteed a spot at the show unless you fill out the online vendor application and send a signed contract (with table payment) to us.* Simply sending an e-mail saying you plan on vending is not a guarantee that you have a spot. Also, because this is a multi-hobby event (plants, aquaria [fresh and marine], obscure anoles and geckos, etc.) more people will be vying for tables, and they are somewhat limited...so if you want to definitely secure a spot, it would be best to do so sooner rather than later.

I will say this: a Dendrobatid-specific event has never been held in San Diego, and the interest level in these types of frogs is big as many people have yet to be introduced to them on this sort of level.

Less than 6 months to go!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

A lecture on Orchids in vivariums would be awesome! More hobbyists are becoming orchid enthusiasts. The countdown is on!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I am coming to this. Excited!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw this out there to some people looking to fly into this... I just used yapta.com to track prices for a vacation I'm going on in December and I was able to get the flights I wanted for a pretty good price by setting price alerts.

After having success for that trip... I just set up some price alerts for the weekend of Microcosm in March. Its worth a look if you're trying to budget your flight. You can get alerts when the price dips below a certain point and they send you automatic alerts for large % price drops.

check it out: Yapta: Track flight prices and check for airline refunds


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

We're just over 4 months out from the event and wanted to throw a reminder out there for folks who haven't yet booked flights or their hotel room(s): now is the time to do it! 

Also, about half of all available tables are currently full and we are doing a vendor letter blast this week and next and anticipate the remaining tables to be reserved pretty quickly. If you intend to vend at the show, don't wait too long to register and reserve your spot: Vendor Info | Microcosm 

We are firming up speakers and field trips...will post info on the website as details are finalized.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Only 10-12 tables remain open for the vendor show on Saturday and we don't anticipate them staying available for long. If you want to secure your spot at the show, now is the time to do it.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

What will this cost?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Vendor info can be found on the website: Vendor Info | Microcosm


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

skylsdale said:


> Vendor info can be found on the website: Vendor Info | Microcosm



Not vendor, buyer/lookers


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I wish I could attend and vend! It is a bad week/weekend for work (state testing week)


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

outofreach said:


> Not vendor, buyer/lookers


Here you go: Events | Microcosm


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

skylsdale said:


> Here you go: Events | Microcosm


Thanks.

Could of sworn that wasn't there a couple days ago..


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Just added it...one of those little details that fell through the cracks when we got the website up and going.

Also, don't forget the field trips the day before as well as the keynote lecture and mixer on Friday evening (which is free and open to the public). There is a large social aspect to these events that some folks don't realize and miss out on: it's more than just a frog show!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

You may want to edit the day here. Friday trips on Saturday?

field trips | Microcosm


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Also, to receive more updates about vendors, events, etc. than what is posted here, you can follow the MICROCOSM Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Microcosm/291242674296998


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Facebook just informed me that andy's orchids is gonna be there!!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The Casa del Prado: built for the 1915 Panama-California Exposition, this building is the site for the vendor show on Saturday of MC2013. Behind it lies the Botanical Building, to the right is the San Diego Zoo, and to the left is the Natural History Museum...all nestled within an amazing complex of pools and gardens.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

For anyone who has never been, this entire complex of buildings, museums, parks and of coarse the zoo is absolutely amazing! The zoo is huge!! Well known world wide for its work with endangered species and its overall impressive collection of different species. I can't wait to meet everyone there. A better venue could not have been picked! Please, come and introduce yourselves to Sam and I at the dart frogs etc. table.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a quick update: we have confirmed Jason L. Brown as our keynote speaker for MC2013. For more info about Jason and his work, check out:

Jason L. Brown

Dendrobates.org - Home

The lecture/mixer event takes place at the hotel (Porto Vista) on Friday evening and is open to the public!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> Just a quick update: we have confirmed Jason L. Brown as our keynote speaker for MC2013. For more info about Jason and his work, check out:
> 
> Jason L. Brown
> 
> ...


I was hoping you would try to get Jason since I just found out that he lives down our way.
Very exciting.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

A recent move actually put him on the east coast, but we're still bringing him in for the event.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For those who haven't yet visited the website, here is the current list of vendors. It's shaping up to be an incredible show!

*Black Jungle Terrarium Supply* 
Dendrobatid/dart frogs, orchids & epiphytes/tropical plants, terrarium supplies, carnivorous plants, herpetological books & literature.

*Ranitomeya.com* 
Dendrobatid frogs of the genus Ranitomeya, Phelsuma & Gonatodes geckos, tropical plants.

*Eric Malolepsy & Jon Garrett *
Dendrobatid/dart frogs, geckos, tropical plants.

*Curious Garden* 
Dendrobatid/dart frogs, tillandsia, orchids, bromeliads, custom borosilicate glass terrariums & ornaments.

*Tor Linbo & Todd Kelley* 
Dendrobatid/dart frogs & tropical plants.

*Repashy Superfoods* 
Supplies and food/supplements for herps, fish and aquatic inverts.

*Mustafa Ucozler* 
Captive-bred "Opae Ula" and other freshwater shrimp species, nano aquarium kits & supplies.

*Arizona Dendrobate Ranch* 
Dendrobatid/dart frogs, feeding and terrarium supplies.

*JungleBox* 
Dendrobatid frogs, feeder insects, tropical plants, terrarium supplies, custom vivaria.

*FlyMeat.com* 
Fruit flies, feeder insects & supplies.

*Coldwater Marine Aquatics* 
Coldwater marine fish and invertebrates from the California coast and Northeast Pacific.

*Micro-Reefs LLC*
Coldwater & tropical all-in-one nano reef systems and livestock.

*Dart Frogs, Etcetera*
Dendrobatid/dart frogs, bromeliads & tropical plants, vivaria, driftwood, feeder insects & supplies.

*BioVivara* 
Acrylic vivariums & supplies (pumps, custom backgrounds, live plants, etc.)

*Ruprecht Wiedemeyer*
Dendrobatid/poison dart frogs

*Pine Ridge Exotics*
Captive-bred tropical snakes, geckos and aquarium/terrarium plants & supplies. 

*Lonnie Cornell & Andrew Billings*
Captive-bred Phelsuma, Hemidactylus & Rhacodactylus geckos.

*Philippe de Vosjoli* 
Captive-bred Rhacodactylus geckos & amphibians, pachyform plants.

*Sandfire Dragon Ranch* 
Captive-bred reptiles & amphibians.

*Riparium Supply & Selva Terrarium* 
Terrarium accessories, planted aquarium accessories & plants.

*Andy's Orchids* 
Mounted orchids, ferns, mosses & other epiphytic plants.

*JL-Exotics* 
Dendrobatid frogs (poison dart frogs) and vivarium supplies.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Holy smokes!!!


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Holy smokes!!!


LOL! thats what I said!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Even the hotel looks fun in a http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...m4DIDA&usg=AFQjCNGW4Y6oKSSztzZel20MpzyIxY8-6Q kind of way  I made reservations last week. It will be a welcome respite to new year challenges.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking forward to this!!! Anyone who's interested 
(and 21+) 
should come on a brew pub excursion too!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Looking forward to this!!! Anyone who's interested
> (and 21+)
> should come on a brew pub excursion too!


Would love to have this casually planned--it's just a matter of when to fit it in. Perhaps people who arrive Thursday evening? Or Saturday night? 

Friday night will be the keynote lecture with Jason Brown (and another speaker we haven't yet announced) at the Porto Vista Hotel and beverages will be available via the hotel lounge/bar. Afterward people will be welcome to proceed to the lounge or any number of bars/pubs a couple blocks away in the Little Italy neighborhood.

We are also finalizing details on the Friday field trips/excursions: there will be 3 to choose from and spots will be limited on a couple of them. Stay tuned (and connected via our FB page to get the most up-to-date announcements). A surprise Sunday trip might even be available for those sticking around...

Speaking of which: if you haven't yet made hotel reservations at the Porto Vista, now is the time!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

To help promote SACAS in Costa Rica next summer, there will be a table for the event at MC2013. Money raised at the table will go toward amphibian conservation and to help fund the event. If you would like to donate something for the cause:

"Please donate relevant items to the Sustainable Amphibian Conservation of the Americas Symposium (www.anuran.org)! We will be accepting offerings until Microcosm, 1-2 March 2013, where we will be tending a table at which we expect to have a lot of fun while selling donated items and 100% of money generated will go directly to supporting amphibian conservation and making the Symposium the best event ever! We hope to have live animals, plants, artwork, t-shirts, books and some seriously unique goods for sale that will only be available at Microcosm! Your name will be displayed with your contributions along with a price suggested by the donor. The contact person for donations is Erik Anderson on FB, or [email protected]. Hit me up with questions, ideas, and shipping information!"


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just saying guys, you all should try In-N-Out. It's a west coast fast food burger place. AMAZING!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

double double!!! The only fast food Ill eat


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

goof901 said:


> Just saying guys, you all should try In-N-Out. It's a west coast fast food burger place. AMAZING!!


I have to disagree, it's a CALIFORNIA fast food burger place...and although it would like to consider itself the entire west coast, CA still comprises only the southern portion of it. So, in order to properly represent the rest of the west coast, I must also throw in Burgerville (which originated in Oregon) or, more specifically, Dick's Drive-in located in Seattle. However, just as California is not the entire west coast, Seattle is not all of Washington...so if you find yourself on the eastern side of the state, be sure to check out Miner's Burgers in Yakima, WA.

But enough of all that...back to frogs and glass boxes and whatnot.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Raised in Seattle, recent transplant to Cali.....In n Out kicks Dicks ass.... except for their fries


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Looking forward to this!!! Anyone who's interested
> (and 21+)
> should come on a brew pub excursion too!


If you don't mind having a girl and her hubby tag along, I'm in!-Alex


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

All my favorites are in North county, because thats where I live, but San Diego has more microbreweries per capita than anywhere else. We could hit Stone, Green Flash, Iron Fist etc etc etc

All are welcome, even women with husbands


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok stupid question-Can anyone attend the field trips on Friday, or is for vendors only?-Alex


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The field trips are open to everyone. Once we have all the details together, we will announce on the FB page so people can sign up. Spots are limited in a couple of them, and will be given on a first come, first served basis: field trips | Microcosm


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The trips are for everyone


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

frogparty said:


> double double!!! The only fast food Ill eat


Sorry but you left out that the double double "animal style" is the way to go


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

srrrio said:


> Sorry but you left out that the double double "animal style" is the way to go


thats because I like my burgers simplistic....meat and cheese only


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

srrrio said:


> Sorry but you left out that the double double "animal style" is the way to go


One last hijack about the in n out. If you really have an appetite I suggest getting the 4 by 4. In n out is known for having a hidden menu and that's the biggest burger you can get - you better be hungry too. It's the only thing I order when I'm there.


Ron this event is around the corner and looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

We've added some more vendors to the show, and I think we can safely say that the variety of people who will be under one roof at this show is unprecedented: Vendor List | Microcosm 

Details for the Saturday talks are being finalized and the list is coming along nicely (scroll down): Events | Microcosm 

We almost have all of the details ready for the behind-the-scenes tour of the invert and brand new herp house at the San Diego Zoo on Friday. Still coordinating a time with the curators--limited to 10 people. Will require admission into the zoo, but we hope to be able to work out a discount for tour participants.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

All vendor tables are currently sold out for MC2013!

However, we have started a waiting list for those who would still like an opportunity to vend should any tables or spaces open up. To secure your spot on the waiting list, please register as normal through the website and we will notify you of your place on the list.Vendor Info | Microcosm


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Field trip/excursion registrations are now open and going fast: field trips | Microcosm 

Click through to the website for details.


----------

